# OLD TOWN SPORTSMAN SALTY PDL 120 vs SPORTSMAN PDL 120



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning,

I am looking to buy a propeller driven kayak for fishing inshore along the coastal areas (sometimes freshwater).

I am looking at both the OLD TOWN SPORTSMAN SALTY PDL 120 and the OLD TOWN SPORTSMAN PDL 120.

Does anyone have either one of these kayaks and would you share your thoughts on them.

Thanks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn’t respond because I don’t own either of them. I own an Ocean Kayak. What did you decide on?


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> I didn’t respond because I don’t own either of them. I own an Ocean Kayak. What did you decide on?


We got the OLD TOWN SPORTSMAN SALTY PDL 120.They just arrived last week. Week took them out for a test drive to get use to them and where really impressed with its speed and maneuverability. When using just the paddles we found they don't track as well as well as our tarpons but not that big an issue. The real test will come next week when we take them out fishing for the first time.


----------

